# What are your 'new opera' rituals?



## starlightexp (Sep 3, 2013)

What do you do when listening to an opera you have never heard for the first time? Do you read the full booklet that comes with the recording first? Perhaps you pull down several volumes from your library and peruse what the author had to say. Do you make a pot of tea and sit with the libretto on your lap and read along? Maybe you are one that just pops on in the car as you are going to work. I'm curious what you do to approach a new work.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I usually try to watch operas when I first approach them. Then when I listen I have more of an idea of what is going on. I don't like reading and listening.

But if I have no choice but to listen first, I usually adopt the "let it wash over you" principle.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Usually it's stick it on the mp3 & just listen as I walk to work. If I'm travelling on train/plane, I love to listen & read the libretto.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

I read the synopsis. then look to see how its laid out on the cds.
then listen away.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

usually I read the synopsis so I know the background story, but this is mostly if I'm not familiar with the composer. Then I give it a spin whilst doing something else. If I like what I hear then I'll sit down with it once more and pay attention. If I think there's a lot of potential I look up an alternate version, possibly with singers I'm familiar with and compare until I find the version I like best (I can be quite ruthless, but it's my enjoyment at stake). I really enjoy listening to different recordings, particularly after I am more familiar with an opera. I like finding different approaches and seeing how this singer and this conductor did it differently. If there is a DVD I will check it out, as well, and if I have a choice between DVD and CD I will go with the best DVD production (ie, the one with the singers I like better and the acceptable visuals). For works I particularly enjoy I'll hunt down 2-3 different DVD productions, if there are. Usually by this time I have already memorised most of the words from my favourite arias and after having watched the DVD a couple of times I can follow the proceedings when I listen to it next. If I really, really, really enjoy an opera (top 10 or so) then I will acquire the libretto and translate it _in my own words_ (ie, contemporary slang, just for my own amusement). I will also look up the birth of the operas I like and try to find out interesting information about it (was it written quickly or slowly? was it a flop or a success? did it go underground for 150 years or has it always been part of the repertoire? did the original singers annoy the composer? did the composer enjoy writing it or did he find it a boring chore? was the librettist a pest? etc.). Afterwards I will routinely come back and check out other versions, as they appear and as the mood strikes me (I must have seen 15-20 Figaros, however many Clemenzas there are on youtube, 5 or so Entfuhrungs, Rosenkavaliers, Don Giovannis and Barbers, 3-4 Alcinas, Capuletis, Ariadnes, Bohemes, Traviatas, Normas, Orphees, Nabuccos and so on).


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

it just depends on my mood. Sometimes I watch first, sometimes I read & listen first. I don't usually just listen, since I really want to know what's going on! It's rare that I try to find out more about a composer as part of getting "into" a new opera.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

I've always preferred to be familiar with a new opera before watching it live in the theater, so I listen to the music first, and read the libretto, if possible, or learn the plot, if not. Of course, when it's a world premiere (I've attended a few), there is usually no material available, so you need to go to the performance without any previous listening experience.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

If it's a DVD recording, I'll read the synopsis first and then make use of the translation feature on the video. If it's a CD recording, I'll read over the synopsis, but also follow along in the libretto as I listen. I also prefer to be familiar with an opera before attending a live performance.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

As above,if the opera's new to you and on LP or CD you must read a sypnosis of the story and have the libretto open.
On TV and DVD you have sub-titles of course.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

I will do any/all of these in whatever order I can swing:

Read/re-read a synopsis, usually just via Wikipedia. Those articles often give an idea of famous arias, etc.
Casually listen to any instrumental excerpts, suites and adaptations (such as the arias from Die Zauberflöte arranged for oboe and orchestra).
I have recently found the Naxos Opera Explained series (mostly written by Thomson Smillie) where he gives context and then discusses the music and plot of the piece with illustrative excerpts.
Closely listen to several performances of famous/important/exceptional arias, trying to get a feel for the differences and seeing how they fit into the story.
Read/watch the source material/read about the source events.
Casually (then closely) listen to recordings of the opera, often an act (or a scene, etc.) at a time.
Watch video recordings and live performances.

Though as I look back at the original question it appears as if I have gone off in a different direction. If I am focusing on a recording of an opera I don't know I will definitely read a synopsis first and try to listen along with a libretto and translation. But I will understand it much better if I see a performance... and once I understand it I can listen to different recordings and have the context to evaluate them.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

schigolch said:


> I've always preferred to be familiar with a new opera before watching it live in the theater, so I listen to the music first, and read the libretto, if possible, or learn the plot, if not. Of course, when it's a world premiere (I've attended a few), there is usually no material available, so you need to go to the performance without any previous listening experience.


Don't you just hate when there's no libretto available! I think new operas would get WAY more interest if they'd make the libretto available for free on the web a few weeks before the performance. If there'd been one for Gospel of Mary Magdalene I might have seen it in SF ...


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

I definitely dislike the new trend of recording labels not including librettos with CD recordings of operas -- or providing a libretto with only the original language. The latter isn't a problem for me if the opera is in German, but I'm kind of up a creek if it's in Italian, French, Russian, Czech, etc. Or the skinny little pamphlet accompanying the recording just gives the URL of the web site where the libretto can be found. I know these are all ways of holding down the cost of the recording . . . but I do miss the "good old days" of the beautiful LP box sets that included the libretto with translations in several major languages.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm too new to have a ritual. Ask me after I get my chronological project underway...


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

MAuer said:


> I definitely dislike the new trend of recording labels not including librettos with CD recordings of operas -- or providing a libretto with only the original language. The latter isn't a problem for me if the opera is in German, but I'm kind of up a creek if it's in Italian, French, Russian, Czech, etc. Or the skinny little pamphlet accompanying the recording just gives the URL of the web site where the libretto can be found. I know these are all ways of holding down the cost of the recording . . . but I do miss the "good old days" of the beautiful LP box sets that included the libretto with translations in several major languages.


I never had any opera LPs but I do like the CD box sets with the full libretto. When I was in Seattle I found a great music shop called Silver Platters which had a good selection of second hand opera CDs. Many were older edition box sets of the same version which I already had (without libretto) & I bought them just for the proper libretto. For $4 - $5 I thought it was worth it.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I used to shop at Silver Platters, the one at Northgate. In those days they had no second-hand business. Glad to hear they're still kicking!


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

starlightexp said:


> What do you do when listening to an opera you have never heard for the first time? Do you read the full booklet that comes with the recording first? Perhaps you pull down several volumes from your library and peruse what the author had to say. Do you make a pot of tea and sit with the libretto on your lap and read along? Maybe you are one that just pops on in the car as you are going to work. I'm curious what you do to approach a new work.


I use the "wiki music" website to read detailed plot summary, cast, background of new opera. Then if possible I much prefer to watch new opera on *DVD / Blu Ray with subtitles *to get visual impression in my mind of story scences. Once you become familiar enough you can relax and listen to CD version and automatically see the scences in your mind or make up your own

I never watch/listen to opera while trying to read libretto from booklet at the same time......destroys the whole creative/enjoyment process for me, mind must be free to imagine

If a scence or aria is particularly interesting I sometimes will go back later and read the libretto to gain even more insight

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Verdi
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_traviata


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

starlightexp said:


> What do you do when listening to an opera you have never heard for the first time? Do you read the full booklet that comes with the recording first? Perhaps you pull down several volumes from your library and peruse what the author had to say. Do you make a pot of tea and sit with the libretto on your lap and read along? Maybe you are one that just pops on in the car as you are going to work. I'm curious what you do to approach a new work.


All of the above, with some customizations:

1.) For me, the preparation centers on whatever upcoming performances I have tickets to, in order to get the most out of my 'investment'. Even if it's something I've seen before, I'll brush up on the libretto. I don't think I'd ever sit down and listen to a new-to-me opera without the motivation of attending a live performance in the near future.

2.) I treat each libretto as an opportunity to brush up on the language, and before listening to anything I plod thru the original language in a side-by-side translation making sure I understand each word. It helps that we kind of inherited a pretty extensive opera CD (and libretto) collection from a friend who moved overseas. I'm by no means fluent, but with my rudimentary travel survival grade Italian and French and high school German, along with the crutch of a multi-language libretto and supertitles, I get by. I find it highly challenging and rewarding to listen in the original language (though Russian gets a pass!).

3.) Once I've hashed thru the libretto once, I'll sit down with recording and libretto and try to put it all together. Actually, my preferred medium are full operas on Youtube: free, easy, and convenient. For whatever reason it's more engaging for me to have the video going, even if I have my nose buried in a libretto most of the time. And I like that they are often in bite-size 10-15 minute installments so you can go scene by scene.


----------



## mchriste (Aug 16, 2013)

I rip the CDs and combine them into a single MP3, then create a cuesheet and fully tag the file - including all recording details, singers, libretto etc. etc... usually takes me about half an hour at least.
(for those who may ask why MP3 instead of FLAC - it's solely because MP3s can be tagged much more extensively and are easier to store. I always rip to CBR 320 kbps and admit I can't tell the difference to the uncompressed one, so there)

Then I pour myself a beer and enjoy listening to it!

Of course i do the same thing when I get opera DVDs, ripping them to a single MKV instead.

As a sidenote, I absolutely HATE having to change CDs or DVDs during a performance - I don't even like entr'actes and wish they could change the set instantaneously :lol:


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

I always turn the cd player on shuffle. It's like a new opera every time


----------



## Operafocus (Jul 17, 2011)

I don't buy a CD of an opera I've never heard of with the intention of just "getting into it". If I go see a live show, and don't know it, I'll read the synopsis. Like, when I was in Frankfurt for "Die Sizilianische Vesper" - in French with German surtitles (read: two languages I don't know _at all_) - it was useful to have read quite a detailed synopsis beforehand. Normally I'll look up the main arias on Youtube and get into those a bit before I go see it.

Now, when I went to see Don Carlo in May I read the whole libretto in English - which was, it has to be said, hilarious! This is why I really cannot stand opera translated into English. It just sounds... well, for me, ignorance is bliss as far as the actual words being sung. I'll take any language over English, frankly.

_For example, this non-conversation between Elisabeth and DC:_

*Elisabeth:*
What are you doing?

*DC:*
In the war, camped under the blue sky, one learns to make fire by gathering bracken like this. Look! A spark has leapt from these stones and flames spring up! In camp, when the flame is burning good and bright, they say it means victory... or love!

*Elisabeth:*
Are you from Madrid?

Classic case of "I don't give a rat's **** what you just said"

_Rodrigo and DC on the other hand... there's something they're not telling us, me thinks _(#bromance)_:_
*
DC: *
My Rodrigo turns from me in horror!

*Rodrigo:*
No, Carlos, your Rodrigo loves you (...) You are suffering! In my eyes, all else is nothing.

*DC:*
Oh my Rodrigo!

*Rodrigo:*
My Carlos!

(...)

*Rodrigo:* 
Carlos, do you doubt me?

*DC:* 
No! My supporter, my hope! This heart which has loved you so much will never be closed to you!

(...)
*
Rodrigo:*
O my dear Prince, thank you!

*DC:*
Ah! I am in your hands!

_(they fall into each other's arms)_

Guys... get a room...?


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

The problem is only when I have an opera on CD/mp3, but no DVD. I usually try to read its synopsis, generally online, using Wikipedia. Then if the opera is in Italian or French I try to pay attention to what they sing/talk as I understand those languages but in singingI might lose some words. I have a limited knowledge of German, so that's a great impediment. That's why I bought all Mozart opera on DVD. If I like the music I have to find a DVD, as opera is great when it comes as a complete package. Fortunately nowadays many opera productions are uploaded on youtube. That's awesome.


----------

